
How to Win Friends and Influence People (pdf) - ecuzzillo
http://kebo.vlsm.org/~bobby/How%20to%20Win%20Friends%20&%20Influence%20People%20-%20Dale%20Carnegie%20(Self%20Help)%20(ebook).pdf
======
pg
Unfortunately this is one of the later editions, "revised" by Carnegie's wife
after his death.

I would only recommend reading earlier editions:
[http://abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=dale+carnegie&tn;=friends+influence&yrh;=1960](http://abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=dale+carnegie&tn=friends+influence&yrh=1960)

~~~
ecuzzillo
What was changed in the later editions?

------
ecuzzillo
PG recommended this in one or another essay, and I found it a rather suspect
claim, but having started reading the PDF it seems like it might be helpful,
if one has the strength of character to truly change.

